# New Schutzhund 1, Giada vom Fallsview



## Allan

My home bred and H.O.T dog received her Schutzhund 1 this pass weekend with a score of A95, B88, C81 =264.
SG1 Giada vom Fallsview SchH1 , AD.
I very proud of this dog as she loves to work but as the most beautiful temperament you cold ask for.
I well try to post some pictures, hope it works

































Just after searching one blind and on the way to the hot blind.


----------



## Chris Wild

It's a big accomplishment and you should be very proud!


----------



## Zisso

Awesome! You have every right to be proud







What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Northern GSDs




----------



## angierose

Congratulations, and wonderful pictures as well. She looks like she's having a great time!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl

She is beautiful! And BIG congrats on the Sch1 and the AD!


----------



## Allan

Thank you everyone

This is another shot I realy like as Giada shows real nice focus but I have no head LOL










And one of us when its all over with the judge.


----------



## Lynn_P

Congratulations.


----------



## Deejays_Owner

A VERY BIG







Allan!!!


----------



## Allan

Thank you Brian and Lynn.

These are a couple of more shots that were just sent to me.

Guard after out from Re- Attack









One of me giving her a hug after the protection as I new she did her best and that's all you can ask for on Trial day.


----------



## Lynn_P

> Quote:One of me giving her a hug after the protection as I new she did her best and that's all you can ask for on Trial day.


That is so true... and a very nice attitude to have!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

I agree with Lynn









Good Luck Allan with her, I remember seeing pictures of her as a pup, you must be so proud!!


----------



## Allan

Thank you Guys


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Congrats!!! And those are beautiful pictures!


----------



## WiscTiger

Allen, great accomplishement and very nice female.

LOL I didn't notice you didn't have a head in the picture until you said something, I was looking at the dog.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Congratulations!







(Your dog is beautiful, by the way!)


----------



## Allan

Thank you Wisc.Tiger, I didn't know I had a head when I was out there either LOL

Thank you Ashley & John.


----------



## Allan

It's been some time since I have been back to look at this threw.
I want to thank you all for your nice comments on Giada. She is a very special girl to me.
I'm happy to say that she now confirmed pregnant to my VA Odin Son V Titus vom Status quo SchH2 KKL1.


----------



## Allan

Giada got her SchH2 this pass weekend.


----------



## Catu

Congratulations!! She looks happy!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congrats, you must be so proud!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Congrats on your Sch 2 and GREAT photos! :thumbup:


----------



## Allan

Thank you.
Yes I very proud of Giada.
To take a dog from your own breeding and train it to schH2 is a nice feeling.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Congratulations! I know just how much work goes into that Schutzhund 1--good job to both of you!

Christine


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Congrats on the I and the II AND the expected litter!

Very beautiful girl and I admire your dogs, have your website bookmarked (have for a while actually) too before I realized you posted here. 

Nice to finally "meet" you!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

A Big :congratulations: Allan!!!


----------



## Allan

I'm very happy to announce that Giada vom Fallsview got her SchH3 Nov-13-2010
It was a very proud moment for me to take a pup from your own breeding to SchH3.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Allan said:


> I'm very happy to announce that Giada vom Fallsview got her SchH3 Nov-13-2010
> It was a very proud moment for me to take a pup from your own breeding to SchH3.


This is great news and worthy a NEW post!!!!! SCH3 you must be so proud!:wub:


----------



## Castlemaid

I agree! Congratulations! And you should start a new post! Doesn't give Giada the credit she deserves that the subject line still say SchH1.


----------

